# Master Tire Size?



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

What's the biggest tire anyone's put on their Master? I got 23mm on mine now, I wouldn't mind going to 28mm but I not sure if they'll fit. I can get a finger between the tire and the closest part of the frame. 
Anyhelp.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

I've never stuck wider tires on mine, but like you say there is a lot of space with 22/23's on it. I bet they would easily take a 28 considering they used to run 27 and 28 tubulars all the time on these frames in the spring classics.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I've got 28C Gatorskins on my 88 Master. Still a bit of space to go wider I reckon.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

I have 25 Gatorskins on my 2009 MXL not tried 28


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

Check out the pics in this thread, he's running Challenge Parigi-Roubaix 28 wide:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=182556&highlight=parigi


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

wildboar said:


> Check out the pics in this thread, he's running Challenge Parigi-Roubaix 28 wide:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=182556&highlight=parigi


That seems tighter than I'd like. I wonder if I'd get a little more clearance since my frame is a 61cm.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

I also see that he has his dropout screws cranked all the way in. Any problem with backing them out a ways to give more clearance on the tires at the seatstay?


----------

